# Hey Peeps :-)



## Poggy (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey all!!!

I'm new to the board  hehe (well, actually that's a lie.... i've made two posts already!! tut tut).

Anyway, i'm not new to the Martial Arts scene. I did Kung Fu for a bit. I plan on taking martial arts up again in a couple of months (when i finish college.) Planning on doing kick boxing.
I'm really interested in JKD too! This is something i'm looking into (a school near me - so far i'm not having much luck).

Anyway, hope to speak to some of you soon!

Regards.
Dan (Poggy)


----------



## MJS (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Dan!!! :ultracool 

Enjoy your stay here and please feel free to ask any questions that you may have!  

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome to MTalk Poggy.  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Poggy!  Enjoy!


----------



## Aqua4ever (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome 
Aqua


----------



## Baytor (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## still learning (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello, Welcome poggy and enjoy the sites .....Aloha


----------



## Vadim (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Poggy! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## bignick (Feb 1, 2005)

Howdy...have fun...hope you find what you're looking for...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome Dan 

Have fun ~!

~Tess


----------



## Gentle Fist (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome the MAtalk Dan!



There is a lot of knowledgeable people here.


----------

